# amberjack equipment??



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Would like to know what everyone prefers for amberjack jigging... Rod/reel combo? New to it and would like eveyones opinion thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How much do you want to spend and which kind do you prefer? Spinning or Conventional?


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I prefer a lightweight ~60-150 or ~80-200 lb Jigging Rod (Tiger Lite, BPS Offshore Extreme, Trevala or similar/better/custom?) paired w/either a Spheros/Saragosa/Sustain/Stella ~10K Spinner or Torium/Trinidad/Talica/Torsa 16-30 Conventional (either spooled w/~50-80lb braid). You do get what you pay for, but you can get a nice Combo for ~$250 that works great. The nice thing about AJs is that they don't run into holes like grouper, so unless you're fishing wrecks w/huge relief you don't normally lose them in the bottom...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

saltist 30 star drag. 50lb braid, 40lb floro leader and a 6'6" heavy glass/graphite composite rod rated 30-50lb. I use heavy irons and Yo-Yo them, i don't do that knife jig and butterfly stuff. It's what we do on the west coast, but i've caught AJ, snapper, rudderfish, african pompano and tuna on it. 

i also use an 8ft composite rod with a saltist 40 and 30lb mono for surface irons. now that is a fun way to catch fish.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course I don't want to spend a fortune being I don't go out very much but would like to have my own rig, to be honest I wouldn't now what the pro/con would be in the spinning/conventional world for jigging. I see more spinning used and I would think that a spinning would be more versatile.. but I ain't the pro lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Then your best bang for the buck would be a Penn Battle 8000 on a Shimano Tiger Lite Heavy action.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the vids lowprofile! Thanks lastcast!


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

IMO you get more 'bang 4 buck' w/Conventionals... i.e.- In general ~$150 Conventional will be a tougher/stronger/more durable reel than ~$150 Spinner... If you go w/a Saltist, look for a nice used silver star drag version in the T=torque, not H=high speed, as they were good reels. A Penn 113HN Baja Special is also a great choice...


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea I looked at a combo with the 4/0 for just over 100$ thought that wasn't bad


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a couple of Pro Gear Yellowtail Specials. They are a narrowed 4/0 size reel. I will post on on here for you to see.

I found one picture but none of the finished reel. I will get more pics and see what I have in it to give a price.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I lean towards Stella, Talica, Jig Star, Spinal and Black Hole for reels and rods, however I fished with a great guy and watched him jig up 20 AJ in an afternoon. Probably half on a Torium set up and the other half with a Penn SS750 on a Shakesphere Ugly Stick. That rod took it like a champ so did the reel. I wouldn't change a thing on that setup except fill the spool with PP and hope to catch nothing bigger than 30 lbs or so. Watching our braid disapear into the deep with 40 lb mono backing isn't my preference for AJ fishing.

My favorite for AJ is a Stella 5K on a 6'6' Terez, I won't jig that near a wreck or a rig but other than that it makes me smile.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ocean Master you are rebuilding some fine looking reels, I had to mention that.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Kim... And yes those are some fine looking reels!


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shimano Saragosa 1800F spinning reel paired with a Capt. Harry's 600FH 5'8" spinning rod or a 500G 5'4" Spinal rod spooled with 80# Jerry Brown hollow braid and a 80# 25' floro leader connected to main line with loop to loop connection.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I just recently picked up a NIB Penn 9500SS and spooled it with 300 yards of Sufix 832 50# and topped off with approx 150 yards of 50# Trilene Big Game.
I upgraded the front drag with HT-100 washer and the rear to the newer 950SSm system.
Also upgraded the anti-reverse with stainless steel, sprung, double dogs and a stainless 12 tooth ratchet.


I was thinking of matching it to a Shimano Trevala Jigging 6'3" Med-Hvy 50-80# rod, or something similar.

Would this combo be at least _'satisfactory'_ for hitting the rigs and targeting AJs?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Seems like shimano is the way to go...


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

i have a daiwa saltist 6500 filled with 80 daiwa boat braid w/ carbontex drags and a upgraded handle if you're interested


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Penn he is showing can be done much cheaper than buying a new reel. The 12 tooth ratchet and 2 anti reverse dogs take all the handle slop out of the reel and the anti reverse will never fail.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> I just recently picked up a NIB Penn 9500SS and spooled it with 300 yards of Sufix 832 50# and topped off with approx 150 yards of 50# Trilene Big Game.
> I upgraded the front drag with HT-100 washer and the rear to the newer 950SSm system.
> Also upgraded the anti-reverse with stainless steel, sprung, double dogs and a stainless 12 tooth ratchet.
> 
> I was thinking of matching it to a Shimano Trevala Jigging 6'3" Med-Hvy 50-80# rod, or something similar.


*Would this combo be at least 'satisfactory' for hitting the rigs and targeting AJs?*


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

900' of braid topped with 450' of mono, why? Are you going to be using braid or mono?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

lastcast said:


> 900' of braid topped with 450' of mono, why? Are you going to be using braid or mono?


Initially spooled it for sharking from the beach.
The mono has better abrasion resistance from the bar, and the braid gives needed capacity to let them run as needed.
I've another spool, so I can always fill the other spool as needed.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a couple of the older Penn SS 800 class spinning reels we set with butterfly jigs (been great when fighting blackfin tuna), and I would think a Shimano TLD would do well with a baited hook


----------

